# Blind or no Blind



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Blinds are great for those rainy days.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I take a some coffee out with me + a chair before daylight and just camp out for a while in my blind. If I have to move I just leave the blind there for a while. Works for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

When i take my wife i have to have a blind. It seems she has to fix her hair every time tom comes around.:lol:
If i am by myself i never take a blind even while bow hunting.


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

Always used a blind. Helps conceal you especially if they are coming from behind


----------

